

Ask HN: Tip of my tongue IaaS / Cloud for science? - channalp

They had a blog article of theirs posted here not too long ago (less than two weeks). Can&#x27;t remember what it was about at all. Their homepage is clean and has a slider for cores and talks about storage.&lt;p&gt;Please help. Their domain starts with a p I think
======
jcr
Depending on what kind of "science" you might be thinking of Rescale. They
have interesting tech, wide support of third-party tools, and they're great
people; they even gave _me_ (a self declared non-potential customer) a free
trial.

[http://www.rescale.com/](http://www.rescale.com/)

~~~
joshmn
This is what I thought too.

